# Mr Sparkles (my cat!!)



## Flutterby (Oct 22, 2010)

Mr Sparkles has been fighting, am not impressed with him!  He has come home with tufts of fur all sticking out, numerous wounds which he won't let me look at and he's limping!  I've told him that he needs to let me look properly and start the salt water treatment but he's having none of it.  He hasn't eaten his tea, just curled up on a kitchen chair sulking!

I will see how he is in the morning, often he makes a speedy recovery from such injuries but otherwise it's off to his favourite place!  He hates the vets!


----------



## Steff (Oct 22, 2010)

Awww poor kitty cat hun, cats are so independant eh, wish my dog would get out from under my feet, but all he fights with is my bloody feet at the minute x
Hope he lets you sort him out hun


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 22, 2010)

Aww bless ... I hope he's alright!!  I hate cats fighting ... they're such vicious lil gits!!  I hope you're not having to go to the vets!!  XxXxX


----------



## Steff (Oct 22, 2010)

The Derisive One said:


> .. they're such vicious lil gits!!


 pmsl sorry i laughed out loud muchly at that dunno why


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 22, 2010)

lol saved me swearing!!


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 22, 2010)

We used to have him and his brother but they fought like well, er cat and cat!  Had to rehome Mr Flash, terribly sad but they were tearing each other apart.  We were at the vets every week!  I hope we don't have to go tomorrow because
1. I want him better
2. It costs a fortune
3. I hate the howling when we put him in his basket

Animals eh?


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 22, 2010)

Steffie said:


> pmsl sorry i laughed out loud muchly at that dunno why



I laughed at the vicious lil gits comment too!  It's so true!


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 22, 2010)

Do you not have a PDSA veterinary clinic in your area?  If you receive housing benefit or council tax benefit ... or both ... They treat the pets for free, you just need to give a donation!!  

I had to take my Staffy there earlier this week ... she's allergic to the change in weather (bloody drama queen) ... however she needed steroids and an antihistamine ... last year at this time she ended up with bald spots where she'd been scratching so much it was horrible ... cost us ?147 for the medicines and the check up's!!  This year we've caught it in time and only cost a ?10 donation!!


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 22, 2010)

There isn't one local to us and we wouldn't qualify at the moment as the only benefit we get is Job Seeker's Allowance.  Hopefully he will be his normal self tomorrow and I can have a look at whether the wounds look nasty or not.  If we catch it in time we can usually avoid abscesses developing by bathing in salt water, he doesn't protest too much he's got used to it!  Glad you caught your dog's problem in time - a hefty bill otherwise.


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 22, 2010)

Tell me about it!!  Last year she was still in Scotland however and we were in a similar situation to yourself ... we didn't qualify for the service as I was working!!  I'm really glad we've caught her so quickly this time however ... she ended up all bald and red with all the scratching bless her ... I had an endless supply of E45 cream to try and ease the dry irritating places!!  XxXxX


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 22, 2010)

The Derisive One said:


> Tell me about it!!  Last year she was still in Scotland however and we were in a similar situation to yourself ... we didn't qualify for the service as I was working!!  I'm really glad we've caught her so quickly this time however ... she ended up all bald and red with all the scratching bless her ... I had an endless supply of E45 cream to try and ease the dry irritating places!!  XxXxX



Aww poor thing, bless her.


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 22, 2010)

Mr Sparkles just wanted to let everyone know that he has eaten some of his tea and is now sat on the kitchen table (??!!?? Er Sparkle!) feeling sorry for himself.


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 22, 2010)

Great news that he's started eating again!!  Hopefully this means that he's on the mend and you'll be able to avoid the vets!!  XxXxX


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 22, 2010)

I will update you tomorrow!  He keeps looking at his poorly leg as if to say "it's this one, it really hurts, look I can hardly walk, do you feel sorry for me?"  The rascal!


----------



## am64 (Oct 22, 2010)

this thread has really cracked me up  Mr Sparkles and Mr Flash sounds like the start of a great childrens story book to me !! thank you x and i hope Mr Sparkles has forgiven you in the morning xx


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 22, 2010)

am64 said:


> this thread has really cracked me up  Mr Sparkles and Mr Flash sounds like the start of a great childrens story book to me !! thank you x and i hope Mr Sparkles has forgiven you in the morning xx



I loved the names too!!  They totally fit for childrens stories!!  Another business idea perhaps? lolol XxXxX


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 22, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> I will update you tomorrow!  He keeps looking at his poorly leg as if to say "it's this one, it really hurts, look I can hardly walk, do you feel sorry for me?"  The rascal!



Please do update us!!  lolol @ the quotations ... you should so write a short story on him!!  XxXxX


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Flutter just wondering how kitty kat is today xx


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 23, 2010)

Mr Sparkles says he's glad he kept you lot entertained!!  This morning he is walking much better and only limps when he's leapt off the window sill for some reason known only to himself.  He has eaten breakfast and his wounds have been bathed.  He's watching me type this with an evil look in his eye.  I have told him that he must stay in today and rest his leg but he says he wants to go and kill the other cat - sorry can't repeat some of what he's saying!!

A children's story? More like a horror story!  Mind you, I could include his antics of catching Mr Ratty a few weeks ago. Mr Sparkles,Mr Flash and Mr Ratty!!  I'm losing the plot!


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Mr Sparkles says he's glad he kept you lot entertained!!  This morning he is walking much better and only limps when he's leapt off the window sill for some reason known only to himself.  He has eaten breakfast and his wounds have been bathed.  He's watching me type this with an evil look in his eye.  I have told him that he must stay in today and rest his leg but he says he wants to go and kill the other cat - sorry can't repeat some of what he's saying!!
> 
> A children's story? More like a horror story!  Mind you, I could include his antics of catching Mr Ratty a few weeks ago. Mr Sparkles,Mr Flash and Mr Ratty!!  I'm losing the plot!



Ah sounds alot better then hun, glad his wounds are bathed, you will have to go out and buy him a furry mouse so he can vent frustrations on that indoors x


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 23, 2010)

I think the forum should have a collection and send him a get well mouse!!  I will see what the pet shop have although he will probably just look at it and say "you play with it if you think it's so great!"


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 23, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Mr Sparkles says he's glad he kept you lot entertained!!  This morning he is walking much better and only limps when he's leapt off the window sill for some reason known only to himself.  He has eaten breakfast and his wounds have been bathed.  He's watching me type this with an evil look in his eye.  I have told him that he must stay in today and rest his leg but he says he wants to go and kill the other cat - sorry can't repeat some of what he's saying!!
> 
> A children's story? More like a horror story!  Mind you, I could include his antics of catching Mr Ratty a few weeks ago. Mr Sparkles,Mr Flash and Mr Ratty!!  I'm losing the plot!



I've literally just woke up ... and i have to say i'm smiling already haha!!  I'm so pleased that he's feeling much better!!  He's maybe hurt a muscle in the fight and was feeling it after jumping off the sill.  Bless him ... Send him a get weel soon snuggle from me!!

Oh and you're not losing the plot ... you're exercising your imagination!!   

XxXxX


----------



## Copepod (Oct 23, 2010)

Just caught up on Mr Sparkle's story. His previous antics with rat hunting etc have keep me entertained, too. Hope he continues to improve - and learns not to fight too much 

When my cat gets scratches, I rely on her to lick the wounds clean, as it's too difficult to get her to co-operate, but usually manage to put blobs of vaseline on any sore bits, sometimes when she's asleep. I've only managed to wash her once - she came back into garden looking like a drownd rat, with a tiny pond weed leaf on her collar, so I reckon she'd walked / jumped on a pond thinking it was solid ground instead of covered with floating leaves. I thought she'd get a tummy bub if she licked off all the pond water, buy getting her into a washing up bowl in the bathroom was quite a challenge - bath did contol flow of water, and being able to lock door was vital!


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 23, 2010)

I've been trying to upload a photo of Mr Sparkles but in the end I decided to put one on my poetry blog, so if you want to have a look at him, click on the link.  This is how we found him when we came back from shopping this morning!


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> I've been trying to upload a photo of Mr Sparkles but in the end I decided to put one on my poetry blog, so if you want to have a look at him, click on the link.  This is how we found him when we came back from shopping this morning!



awww aint he sooo cute..love the choccy poem hun x


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 23, 2010)

I bet he gets more views than my poems!!  He is getting stroppy now so will be glad to let him out tomorrow, hope he keeps away from his opponent!  Glad you like the choccy poem, my sister set me off on that one as her neighbour gave her flowers and chocs for always putting the bin out.


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 23, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> I've been trying to upload a photo of Mr Sparkles but in the end I decided to put one on my poetry blog, so if you want to have a look at him, click on the link.  This is how we found him when we came back from shopping this morning!



He is adorable!!  Bless him he looks quite comfortable and relaxed!!  I'm so pleased that he's looking so much happier than he sounded last night!!

A little introduction to our pets ... Midzi (the cat) and Missie (the staffy) are my two ... Theo's bestest friends ever ... Then we've got Ginger Nuts (aka Bruno) ... He's my partners dog from the relationship he was in before he was with me ... we get him half the week lol!!  

Midzi n Missie -
http://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m505/The-Derisive_One/DSC01284.jpg
http://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m505/The-Derisive_One/DSC01272.jpg
http://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m505/The-Derisive_One/DSC02035.jpg
http://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m505/The-Derisive_One/DSC01965.jpg

Bruno n Missie - 
http://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m505/The-Derisive_One/DSC02363.jpg
http://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m505/The-Derisive_One/DSC02309.jpg


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 23, 2010)

I love those pictures especially Midzi and Missie curled up together - so sweet.  Love your comment that you get Bruno half the week!  hahaha.


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 23, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> I love those pictures especially Midzi and Missie curled up together - so sweet.  Love your comment that you get Bruno half the week!  hahaha.



Between the family, the pets and all our friends it's always a very hyper household!!  Stu's lost without Bruno, don't get me wrong he loves my pets to bits but there's nothing like having your own!!  

Missie and Midzi love cuddling up with each other, they do every night.  The first night Stu stayed at mine we were just settling down to go to bed n he says "What the hell is that?".  I was sat there dumbfounded looking around the room thinkin "eh?".  "That is a staffy ... she's supposed to be eating the cat not cuddling up with it!".  "haha get used to it ... the cat's the boss!".

I really do think the love you show for your Mr Sparkles is fantastic.  You can see how much he loves you too just by the way he's looking at the camera bless him!!  

XxXxX


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> I've been trying to upload a photo of Mr Sparkles but in the end I decided to put one on my poetry blog, so if you want to have a look at him, click on the link.  This is how we found him when we came back from shopping this morning!



Hi Flutterby, pictures don't appear straight away in the Gallery as I have to 'approve' them frst and I don't always remember to check as people don't upload there very often! Mr Sparkles has now been approved! Hope he's feeling better


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi Flutterby, pictures don't appear straight away in the Gallery as I have to 'approve' them frst and I don't always remember to check as people don't upload there very often! Mr Sparkles has now been approved! Hope he's feeling better



Oh thanks for explaining Northy, I thought it was just me doing something daft!  Glad Mr Sparkles met with your approval though, he'd have been very cross otherwise!


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 24, 2010)

Well Mr Sparkles is out in the sunshine today, up to all his old tricks no doubt.  Paul did the wound bathing last night and Mr Sparkles just stood there purring - he's a soppy thing.  Thanks to you all for your concern, he's walking a little taller now he knows he has so many fans - watch this space for any more updates!  Actually he's offered to go and stay with some of my friends who's home is continually over run with rats!  They've spent thousands of pounds with the leading pest control people!! to no avail.  Mr Sparkle is raring to go - but they have children and he's not too keen on them!


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 25, 2010)

Aww I'm so pleased that Mr Sparkles is fine!!  I'll bet he's enjoying the freedom again ... however it might teach him to run away from the bullies!!  I hope he does good with the rat busting!!  Cats are so much better and cheaper than vermin control!!  haha XxXxX


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 25, 2010)

The Derisive One said:


> I hope he does good with the rat busting!!  Cats are so much better and cheaper than vermin control!!  haha XxXxX



I've offered but they are sticking with the pest control people for now.  I feel really sorry for them, they find the rats in all the rooms including the kids bedrooms.  They've had cameras down the drains to check for breaks and there are none - something weird going on though,as soon as they get rid of them they reappear!


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 25, 2010)

Such a shame!!  More so when they've got kids  

I suppose they'll be worried about Mr Sparkles getting hurt too tho which is nice of them!  I'm sure they'll get to the bottom of it ... If not it'll be Superhero Sparkles!!    XxXxX


----------



## Copepod (Oct 26, 2010)

We use our cat for vermin control - shut her in the shed for an hour or so every month or so, as she loves exploring, comes out covered in cobwebs, but spreading her smell around deters mice and rats from coming into shed to eat seeds etc. By the way, shed has windows, and we're often in there with her, so she doesn't get lonely or forgotten - but she finds shed patrol more exciting than watching humans. 
Another friend lent out her cat to neighbours in Edinburgh tenement blocks to wander round, behind toilet cisterns etc to deter rodents, again more by leaving smell than by hunting. 
Our cat is now sleeping curled up on top of quilt - she goes underneath if she thinks heating should be turned on


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 26, 2010)

I looked out the window about an hour ago and sparkles was sat on the doorstep so let him in, he's had some food, mooched around and now settled in his box for the afternoon.  We don't have a shed but he loves the cellar - plenty of cobwebs (which he eats!!) and loads of things to inspect.  When the man comes to read the meter, Sparkle always wants to go and help!  He got shut down there once and could be heard yowling in immense anger at this despicable happening!  He also got shut in the cupboard when we first had him, I'd taken the washing powder out and left the door open, he went in and I put the powder back and shut the door!!  Frightened me to death when I heard rattling and things falling over in the cupboard!  Opened the door and out wandered the sparkle cat!!


----------



## am64 (Oct 26, 2010)

nice to catch up with the adventures of Mr Sparkles ....re your friend with the rat problem ...do they know any one with a ferret ??? one whiff of them send the rats scarpering .....we had a mouse problem in the garden cos we live in the woods ...wood mice ...then one day a weasel  came in even ran up and looked through the patio door ..result.... the mice moved out pronto !


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know if they could borrow a ferret - will ask them whether they know of anyone when I see them.  Good idea - it's getting desperate.


----------

